# 18 turbo passatt



## curtvw1 (Apr 26, 2010)

mixing oil and antifreeze bothe ways, is it the oil cooler?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 18 turbo passatt (curtvw1)*


----------

